# Visa Needed for 6 month consultancy work in Cape Town? Help!



## rnj (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I wonder if you would be so kind as to help me out as nothing online is making much sense at the moment!

Situation:
I'm a 23 year old British citizen working in London. The company who I work for have many overseas associates, and a contract has been set up where I am to travel to our assosiate in Cape Town to consult and train a new team for six months. As mentioned, it is not the same company, but they are an associate of ours.

I will be paid by my UK company into my UK bank account, and will not recieve any salary from the SA associate. 

Can anyone shed any light into which visa I need?

I have read online that there was a 'work endorsement' that could be added on to a visitors visa (business visitor's visa). Initially 3 months, I could then extend a further three. However, I rang Intergate Immigration who told me that from the beginning of this year, the legislation on this type of endorsement has changed and now only granted to urgent situations (such a repair work as opposed to consultancy). 

She actually suggested to me that the Visa I should apply for is the Inter-Company Transfer Work Permit (ICTWP). 

The problems I see regarding ICTWP is that:
1) tecnically it is not 'inter-company' as our SA branch is an associate rather than part of our business
2) I am going to be paid from my company in London
3) I find it strange that Intergate Immigration told me that it is only for 'urgent' situations that you can undertake work on - SURELY it is possible to go to SA for business purposes (meetings etc) without jumping through all these hoops, should it be for 2 days of meetings or 6 months of consultancy. Is this by any chance because they are suggesting I pay them 8000ZAR to help me?!

Can anyone suggest what I should do? Any advice greatly appreciated! I am due to go in January.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Travel anyway, you get three months as it is and with the support of the company you are working with you will be able to extend anyway.


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

I personally wouldn't leave until the visa is all clear for the six months. If you need to convert visa type after 3 months there's always the risk that they won't convert your visa without sending you home first. There may also be bits of paperwork you need that will be a hassle from Cape Town. Plus as far as I'm told, the visa office in london is a lot more efficient and helpful than the one in Cape Town.

I would head to the visa office on whitehall if you ever get a free morning and ask them directly. 

They will know exactly what visa you need and what you need to get it. 
I found the info on the internet about South African visas kind of helpful but somewhat lacking, the High commission don't reply to e-mails or offer telephone advice but go in and talk to them and they'll tell you straight. 
I presume you've trawled the high commission website already, but in case you haven't found it yet, it's here: www.southafricahouseuk.com/ the opening times and directions should be on there.


----------

